

5 years C-pound experience (2004) - babawere
http://thedailywtf.com/Articles/5_years_C-pound_experience.aspx

======
alecbenzer
Rest of the issues aside, seems a bit silly to harp on his pronunciation of
the language's name. If you work on stuff on your own it seems easy to never
hear someone else say the name out loud.

------
yogo
C-pound, priceless :D

I wonder if anyone ever got _C-hash_?

~~~
gamegoblin
When I was first learning programming (age 12), I originally read it as "C
number" (Since # is sometimes used to denote numbers, e.g. telephone #) until
I heard someone say it out loud in a video I watched a few months later.
Luckily, I never actually programmed in it, so I didn't have an opportunity to
make a fool of myself.

------
simias
The problem here seems a bad headhunter, the candidate took his chance...

